# Kein P4-Stecker an neuem Netzteil: Gibt es eine Lösung?



## Meatsucker (17. September 2008)

*Kein P4-Stecker an neuem Netzteil: Gibt es eine Lösung?*

Da ich mir bald eine neue Graka zulege, habe ich mir heute schon mal ein neues Netzteil gekauft. Es ist ein 750 Watt Netzteil von Thermaltake aus der Toughpower-Serie. Sollte eigentlich ein aktuelles Teil sein, es hat sogar schon einen 8P-Stecker für PCIE-Karten eingebaut. Das dumme ist nur: Es hat zwar einen 24P (20+4) Stecker fürs Mainboard, aber keinen 4P-Stecker für den Prozessor. Somit läuft einfach gar nix, der Rechner läuft ganz kurz an, geht aber danch wieder aus. Gibt es da irgendeine Lösung? Würde das Teil eigentlich gerne einsetzen.....


----------



## Goliath110 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Kein P4-Stecker an neuem Netzteil: Gibt es eine Lösung?*

Den P4-Stecker hatten sogar schon die alten 754-Boards. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein neues Netzteil den nicht hat


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2008)

*AW: Kein P4-Stecker an neuem Netzteil: Gibt es eine Lösung?*



			
				Meatsucker am 17.09.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mir bald eine neue Graka zulege, habe ich mir heute schon mal ein neues Netzteil gekauft. Es ist ein 750 Watt Netzteil von Thermaltake aus der Toughpower-Serie. Sollte eigentlich ein aktuelles Teil sein, es hat sogar schon einen 8P-Stecker für PCIE-Karten eingebaut. Das dumme ist nur: Es hat zwar einen 24P (20+4) Stecker fürs Mainboard, aber keinen 4P-Stecker für den Prozessor. Somit läuft einfach gar nix, der Rechner läuft ganz kurz an, geht aber danch wieder aus. Gibt es da irgendeine Lösung? Würde das Teil eigentlich gerne einsetzen.....



das kann nicht sein, dass ein so neues NT nit 750W keinen P4-stecker hat. NT ohne P4 stammen aus zeiten, als das maximum von netztteilen 450W waren 

schau mal genau, evtl. ist der P4 stecker zusammen mit einem anderen gleichartigen stecker zu einem einzigen großen 8pol-stecker verbunden, genau wie der 24pol ja ein 20+4er ist, denn einige boards haben seit 1-2 jahren neben dem P4-buchse noch eine, die zusammen dann ne 8er buchse ergibt. man KANN dann alle 8pole benutzen, es reichen aber auch nur die 4 pole des P4.


----------



## doceddy (17. September 2008)

*AW: Kein P4-Stecker an neuem Netzteil: Gibt es eine Lösung?*

Ich habe die 600W-Version des Netzteils und es hat natürlich einen 4pin-Stecker. Dieser ist allerdings mit weiteren 4pins verbunden, man kanns aber trennen


----------



## Meatsucker (17. September 2008)

*AW: Kein P4-Stecker an neuem Netzteil: Gibt es eine Lösung?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ihr habt alle recht.  Hab das Kabel übersehen, da es achtpolig war. Ist aber teilbar. Auf dem Kabel stand sogar "To Mainboard". Man sollte sich halt beim Einbau nicht von "Heroes" ablenken lassen


----------

